# The Fly



## Nonononono (Oct 7, 2020)

Clearly, the fly was a close second to Harris as best debater.


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 9184
> Clearly, the fly was repulsed by the shit coming out of Harris's mouth and sought a debater
> closer to the TRUTH....


*Ahhhhh.....now what !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2020)

Pence’s Fly: A Bad Omen for Trump’s Campaign?
					

The symbolism isn’t lost on art history majors




					medium.com


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

